# Switch rod fishing for steelhead?



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

I am kinda of new at switch rod fishing. I threw some streamers on the Chagrin the other day and like it. Is the switch rod limited to throwing streamers or can you use it for throwing Nymph rigs etc. I was using sink tip on 500 grain Skagit line. 11 foot 8 weight rod. Thanks


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

You can use it for both. Swap out the T-series sink tip with a 9 foot leader + tippet.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm completly new to the switch game as well, but know that they can be excellent for nymph rigs. The length of the switch really helps. But don't do it with a skagit line, good luck trying to mend at any distance. They make "switch" lines that are intended more for nymphing than swinging.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

for a "do it all" line. check the rio switch chucker line. mending while drifting is not the best, but adequate. swinging is real nice with it though. the line will also snake roll or spey cast an indy rig like a dream! no switch line will do everything great. just a lot of things ok-well.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Id recommend SA's Switch Adapt line for a multi purpose line. Much better than switch chucker imo.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

But id suggest giving up nymphing all together and just get a skagit head and some tips and some meaty flies and just swing


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> But id suggest giving up nymphing all together and just get a skagit head and some tips and some meaty flies and just swing


Precisely.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

If you want the best return on your investment, and the most out of time on the water, use it to do what it was designed for. Nymph or indi fish narrow cuts and holes, swing steady moving wider flows. That way you can fish all water from point A to point B, not skip over miles of holding water because it's not conducive to swinging flies (a lot of water in OH isnt). Or trade it in for a Spey rod and only swing the meat with our resident expert on all things uppity.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> If you want the best return on your investment, and the most out of time on the water, use it to do what it was designed for. Nymph or indi fish narrow cuts and holes, swing steady moving wider flows. That way you can fish all water from point A to point B, not skip over miles of holding water because it's not conducive to swinging flies (a lot of water in OH isnt). Or trade it in for a Spey rod and only swing the meat with our resident expert on all things uppity.


1. No need for a spey rod in Ohio
2. Swinging flies is a method of preference, not a status symbol


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

mdogs444 said:


> 1.
> 2. Swinging flies is a method of preference, not a status symbol


 As are vegetarianism and cross-dressing. Don't see those agendas being jammed down peoples' throats though. Simply suggesting the man use the tool he purchased to the fullest of its capabilities before becoming a high priest.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> As are vegetarianism and cross-dressing.


No, they aren't.

You need to start reading the thread to its fullest before making false claims. I addressed in original response how to nymph with current setup. I merely agreed with someone else's post later in thread.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry smsnyder for going off track. My answer to your original post is it can definitely be used to swing and indi fish and being a beginner as you mentioned I would recommend using it for both. Many who will push the swing or die lifestyle started out with a 9 ft tapered leader and a thingamabobber indicator and advanced onward to the preferences of targeting primarily bigger fish by swinging meat, or they like telling people they only swing flies and do so every chance they get.
Regardless, I think as you are just starting out either of the two previously mentioned lines would be good for switching back and forth, and it is nice to have the option to slap on a bobber and fish a narrow cut you know is holding fish instead of walking past in search of better swinging water. You will also find indi fishing to be much more productive in cold water if catching fish is high on your to do list when you head to the river.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

So much unnecessary hate lately, sad to see these help threads turn into bashing threads...

*disclaimer, I am not advocating one method over another*
Usually when someone wants to pick up a switch they have been using indicator rigs already and are looking for another method to try, not sure if this is your case. Although a switch can do both, do you want to spend the time switching between rigs for each piece of water? Bring two rods, assuming you already have a single hander, one setup to nymph and the switch setup for swinging (skagit or scandi). This helps make the swinging learning curve easier since the "do all lines" can make casting a little more difficult to learn. Also give swinging a fair chance and be persistent, it can be very rewarding once you get the hang of it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm not as knowledgeable when it comes to swinging.
I'll use some bigger streamers on my standard 8 weight.
Should I be using a sinking head then?
Should I be looking at a different line also?
(I usually just pin a shot or two ahead of the streamer.)


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> I'm not as knowledgeable when it comes to swinging.
> I'll use some bigger streamers on my standard 8 weight.
> Should I be using a sinking head then?
> Should I be looking at a different line also?
> (I usually just pin a shot or two ahead of the streamer.)


Depending on what type of rod you have, a sinking/streamer line may work for you. If you have a fast action rod, then casting a sinking line will work nicely regardless of fly choice. For a medium action rod, I would suggest staying with a standard leader and adding some weight. Another route to go would be adding on a Versileader to your WF line, just as you would adding a T series sink tip. That way you do not have to swap out your entire line.

A sink tip is nice because its easier to swing consistently, gets your fly line down, but can keep your lighter fly suspended off the rocks.

A standard leader is better when you prefer to switch back and forth between streamers and dead drifting.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Can be done with plenty of effectiveness in most ohio waters by shotting a longer leader off a floating line. If your getting to the bottom and catching fish I wouldn't worry about it. I don't have a huge budget so I did it that way for quite some time with efficiency. Was a bit more difficult to tune it in on grand with that method.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you both.
I wasn't too far off in my thinking then.
I have a several sinking tips stashed in my gear somewhere, just need to find them.
Seems like they'd be better for bigger stuff like the Grand & Hoga.
Gonna have to try them on the smallies too then.


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------

